# Diverse JDBC Probleme (inner join, rs.last(), update)



## TT (22. Feb 2007)

Guten Morgen,

es ist nicht so, dass ich nicht schon gegooglet hätte oder die Forensuche usw. benutzt hätte aber ich komme (leider) trotzdem nicht klar mit so einigen JDBC Sachen.

Am besten fange ich wohl mal mit dem wichtigsten an:

*1. Das Problem, einen neuen Datensatz in eine Tabelle zu schreiben:*
Ich hab also in meiner Vereindatenbank die Tabelle Personen, in die ich gerne einen ganzen Datensatz schreiben würde, allerdings scheiter ich schon daran, einen Attributwert reinzuschreiben...

Ich hab die Fachklasse CMitglieder und eine Klasse für ein Panel, auf dem sich die JTextFields befinden, über die die Eingabe stattfindet.

In der besagten Panelklasse hab ich folgende Methode definiert:


```
public void neuesPassivesMitglied()
 	{
 		
 		CMitglieder neuesMitglied = new CMitglieder();
       		CAdresseT neueAdresseT = new CAdresseT();	
       		
       		neuesMitglied.setMitgliedsnummer(dieNeueMitgliedsnummer);
       		neuesMitglied.setName(tfName.getText());
			neuesMitglied.setVorname(tfVorname.getText());
			neuesMitglied.setBeitrag(beitrag);
			neuesMitglied.setGeschlecht(tfGeschlecht.getText());			
			neueAdresseT.setStrasse(tfStrasse.getText());
			neueAdresseT.setPLZ(tfPLZ.getText());
			neueAdresseT.setOrt(tfOrt.getText());

			neuesMitglied.neuesPassivesMitgliedanlegen(neuesMitglied.getName());
	}//public void neuesPassivesMitglied()
```

Ich möchte also neue Instanzen der Fachklassen erstellen, die ihre Werte zugewiesen bekommen. Das Attribut "Name" möchte ich an die Fachklasse CMitglieder übergeben, in der sich folgende Methode befindet:


```
public void neuesPassivesMitgliedanlegen(String pName) 
    {
    	try
		{
			Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
			String url = "jdbc:odbc:Vereindatenbank"; 
     		Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection(url); 
			
			Statement stmt = con.createStatement();
		
		   String insertQuery = "INSERT INTO Personen(Name) VALUES("+pName+")";
 
		    stmt.executeUpdate(insertQuery);

	       
            stmt.close();          
	con.close();	
      	} 
      		
      	catch(java.lang.ClassNotFoundException e)
		{
			System.out.println("JDBC-ODBC-Treiber nicht gefunden");
		} 
		
		catch(java.sql.SQLException e)
		{
			System.out.println("Fehler beim Abfragen der Datenbank");
			e.printStackTrace();
		}   
    }
```

Da die Fehlermeldung, die ich beim Ausführen bekomme ziemlich lang ist, fasse ich sie mal kurz zusammen:
Mir wird also gesagt, dass ein Parameter erwartet wurde, aber zu wenige übergeben wurden und es gibt eben eine SQLException.

Ist mein Vorgehen prinzipiell überhaupt in Ordnung, dass ich so eine Methode in die Fachklasse schreibe oder gibt es bessere Lösungen?


*Das zweite Problem ist, dass ich bei einer Abfrage von Datenbankwerten mit Befehlen wie .last(); oder .afterlast() nicht zurecht komme:*
Ich würde in einem GUI Fenster gerne die Mitgliedsnummer, die das nächste neue Mitglied (also der nächste Datensatz, der generiert wird aber bisher nicht existiert) bekommt ausgeben (die Nummer wird von Access automatisch generiert)


```
Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");

		Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:odbc:Vereindatenbank");
		Statement stmt = con.createStatement(ResultSet.TYPE_SCROLL_INSENSITIVE,
                       						     ResultSet.CONCUR_UPDATABLE );
       		String selectQuery = "SELECT Mitgliedsnummer FROM Personen";
		ResultSet rst = stmt.executeQuery(selectQuery);
                        rst.afterLast();
		String test = rst.getString("Mitgliedsnummer");
		System.out.println(test);
```
(try und catch hab ich jetzt mal weggelassen) 
Ich hab da jetzt schon diverse Möglichkeiten ausprobiert aber es kommt jedes Mal zu einer SQL-Exception. Ich hab mich auch an der API orientiert aber irgendwie klappt es einfach nicht. 
Deswegen meine Frage: Wie kann ich die Mitgliedsnummer abfragen, die der neue Datensatz bekommen wird abfragen?

*Mein drittes und vorerst letztes Problem hat "lediglich" mit einem SQL-Statement zu tun:*
Die Tabelle Personen hat den Primärschlüssel Mitgliedsnummer und über diesen ist sie mit der Tabelle Vorstand, Trainer und Spieler verbunden.
Ich würde dann gerne nur die Mitglieder abfragen, bei denen die jeweiligen Attribute in den anderen Tabellen leer sind (also z.B. WHERE Funktion NULL, um die Vorstandsmitglieder nicht abzufragen).
Den normalen "inner join - befehl" kenn ich ja, der lautet ja:
SELECT Feldname1, Feldname2
FROM Tabelle 1 INNER JOIN Tabelle2 ON Tabelle1.Feldname3=Tabelle2.Feldname3;
Aber bräuchte ich dann drei Inner Joins oder wie mach ich das und würde ich das dann mit Kommas trennen oder wir ordne ich das an?

Wenn sich jemand die Mühe machen würde und mir helfen würde, wäre ich wirklich sehr dankbar... 
Ich würde es ja noch weiter alleine versuchen aber da das Ganze für ein Projekt ist und mir langsam die Zeit wegläuft kann ich nur auf eure Hilfe hoffen, wobei ich natürlich trotzdem weiterhin versuchen werde, das zu lösen...

Lieber Gruß,
TT


----------



## Craven (27. Feb 2007)

Hi!

Anstatt "Statement" sollte PreparedStatement die richtige Wahl sein!

Beispiel findest Du hier:
http://www.exampledepot.com/egs/java.sql/InsertPs.html

Tip: Auch google will bedient werden! Wälze Deine Arbeit nicht auf andere ab!


----------



## Caffè Latte (27. Feb 2007)

Hi,

mich würden mal die kompletten Meldungen interessieren. Mittels Copy & Paste dürfte die Länge ja nicht das Problem sein. 

Problem 1:
Ich vermute mal, dass der Wert in Hochkommas gestellt werden muss (bin kein Accesskenner):

String insertQuery = "INSERT INTO Personen(Name) VALUES(*'*"+pName+"*'*)";

2. Problem:
Die von dir gesuchte Methode ist *last()*, nicht afterLast() - sonst steht ja der DB-Cursor hinter dem Letzen Datensatz.

Zum 3. Problem kann ich nichts sagen, denn ich kenne den Access-Dialekt nicht.


----------

